# Silverback 30/9.5/14 sale



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

My local dealer in Houma LA has these tires in stock with 18 left for 150 a tire if anyone is interested shoot me a PM for their info.


----------



## Duckman (Sep 28, 2012)

Hey does he have wides? if so how much?


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Nope all skinnies


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

If he still got the tires buy next month when I get my bonus at that price ill be interested in gettin sum backs at that price 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grizzup (Sep 16, 2011)

Will he ship?


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Sorry guys been busy at work I'm not sure if they will ship or not I can give you the info and you can call them and see but I'm in the Gulf of Mexico right now and don't know if I will have service where I'm going


----------

